# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Remington Recall

## cambo

For anyone with a Remmy rifle........  Remington Recall

----------


## cambo

Outdoor Brands NZ Ltd are the Remington distributor here. 09 582 0818 is their contact number.
Worth contacting them if anyone's rifle is in the affected range

----------


## hunter308

Yep I just got alerted to this by a mate and my serial number is on the affected list so looks like my hunting is on hold till this is checked out worst part is forlongs which is where I got the rifle from is always shut when I knock off work on saturdays so don't know if any other reseller will get it sent in for me seeing it come from an opposition reseller.

The recall is to do with there possibly being excess bonding agent in the trigger.

----------


## cambo

Hopefully it's a simple case of checking and cleaning the excess off. But if they require the rifles to be looked at by a smithy, there is going to be a huge backlog.

----------


## StrikerNZ

If you rifle is affected (as mine is) a form pops up for you to complete. They'll send out pre-paid return shipping tags along with shipping boxes to you, for you to stick your rifle in and send it away. I'm assuming they'll rig up a gunsmith somewhere in NZ to do the work and send it back to you. No cost to you, other than the inconvenience.

Lucky I just bought a new rifle, so I won't have to do without for a few weeks.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds Like my mate @Fatboy s new one is affected, cheers for the heads up Cambo.

----------


## hunter308

I did fill out that online form so will sit by and wait for those tags etc to be sent out was just hoping to get the bugger in somewhere tomorrow so it can be sorted but for once in my life I think I will just do as I am told and do it properly. Just guts me that I got it a few weeks ago and then got hit by a recall I definitely won't hunt with it till it is checked out as safety must come first at all times.

----------


## cambo

I'd be giving the distributor a ring to see what they have in place. (ph is above ^^   :Wink:    )

----------


## hunter308

Just a matter of getting a chance to ring them during the week unless they have an email address which i may look up.

----------


## Nibblet

At least they were good enough to do a voulantary recall and pay for shipping and checking etc.

----------


## scottrods

Mone is affected and filled on the form..mone functions fine. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Thanks Cambo. My .270 is affected (bugger it). Like the sound of the 40% off deal in compensation though. Will need to think seriously about what to spend more money on. Don't tell the missus.

----------


## bully

so its definitely the trigger?

if the trigger has been replaced, no point getting into it?

----------


## Rushy

I have just spoken to a mate and his rifle is affected as well but he has just put in a Timney? Trigger so he won't be following up.

----------


## Toby

Trade up Rushy. Get rid of the poo70 and Remington. Rid all the bad from your life and start fresh

----------


## Rushy

> Trade up Rushy. Get rid of the poo70 and Remington. Rid all the bad from your life and start fresh


Hush your mouth Toby. It has been a good rifle even though it hasn't seen a lot of use in the last couple of years.

----------


## Nibblet

> Hush your mouth Toby. It has been a good rifle even though it hasn't seen a lot of use in the last couple of years.


Upgrade to a 308 and then ship it down to Kiwi Greg to be turned into a 450BM, then gift to me 'cos...... well why not. ...

----------


## Rushy

> Upgrade to a 308 and then ship it down to Kiwi Greg to be turned into a 450BM, then gift to me 'cos...... well why not. ...


See that is why I like you Nibblet. You come up with all these great ideas.

----------


## hunter308

> I have just spoken to a mate and his rifle is affected as well but he has just put in a Timney? Trigger so he won't be following up.


I may even look into doing that myself if shipping tags etc take too long to get here

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Bugger mines affected to had it for years now had 100 or so rounds thru it with out problems was planning on heading out with it Anzac weekend to go or not to go hmmmmm

----------


## cambo

From what I've been reading on the www, the issue is most likely excessive use of thread locker.
A lot of guys in the US are simply replacing the triggers with Timney's.

----------


## mikee

> Bugger mines affected to had it for years now had 100 or so rounds thru it with out problems was planning on heading out with it Anzac weekend to go or not to go hmmmmm


I'd still be going, primary safety is your index finger and which is controlled by the thing between your ears. As long as you always keep the pointy end of the noisemaker in a safe direction (usual operating proceedure anyway) you should be fine

----------


## EVILWAYZ

> I'd still be going, primary safety is your index finger and which is controlled by the thing between your ears. As long as you always keep the pointy end of the noisemaker in a safe direction (usual operating proceedure anyway) you should be fine


Yeah was thinking that it can't go off if there's nothing in the breach ect plus all other safety things so will still go and worry about after Anzac weekend

----------


## Dundee

Bugger mines affected too. :Pissed Off:   Mine must be immune as have fired over 100 rounds through without fail.Surely that would of got rid of any excess lub.

----------


## hunter308

Mines not far behind yours dundee put 40 or so rounds through it last sunday and about 10 or so the week I got it to sight it in.

----------


## Rushy

Is there anyone on this forum that can assist us take up the offer of the 40% reduction and bring in firearms like the R25 in 308?  With our dollar being so strong at the moment it would be good to take advantage of this without middle mans markup.

----------


## Colorado

I had a friend(Pawnee Josh) adjust the trigger on a new 7mm Mag and there was so much thread locker he couldn't break the adjustment screw free. He kept trying and finally it broke loose.He adjusted it to about 3lbs and it has had about 50 rounds through it with no problem. I wonder if this is the issue they are talking about.

----------


## geezejonesy

sounds like it  @Colorado  just found this thread and yup mine is affected to , considering the issues i had with it  i wanted to put a timmney tactical in it   luckily its just been in the safe for now untouched for the last 3 months .... will be waitin / watching with anticipation now

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I had a friend(Pawnee Josh) adjust the trigger on a new 7mm Mag and there was so much thread locker he couldn't break the adjustment screw free. He kept trying and finally it broke loose.He adjusted it to about 3lbs and it has had about 50 rounds through it with no problem. I wonder if this is the issue they are talking about.


No that's not the problem, those adjustment screws are often locked solid.

Answer ----Either follow the recall procedure or get the trigger replaced by a competent gunsmith.

My gut feeling ---that's  the only answer this thread should give, as any comments here might need to "hold water" in a court of law as this forum is read worldwide.

----------


## Nibblet

> No that's not the problem, those adjustment screws are often locked solid.
> 
> Answer ----Either follow the recall procedure or get the trigger replaced by a competent gunsmith.
> 
> My gut feeling ---that's  the only answer this thread should give, as any comments here might need to "hold water" in a court of law as this forum is read worldwide.


Be a bit of a stretch for a public forum to be held accountable wouldn't it? 

'But sir some person on the Internet said....'

----------


## Dundee

Took mine walkies today anyway,didn't hurt anything :Grin:

----------


## Spook

"Excess bonding agent"...are these things glued together?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> "Excess bonding agent"...are these things glued together?


My uneducated guess is its a placebo tech term for " we just wanna check your trigger sear engagement and ancillary adjustments so you can't blame us when you have an accidental discharge"

----------


## scottrods

> "Excess bonding agent"...are these things glued together?


nah, that would be a Ruger American..LOL

----------


## cambo

Probably just exessive amount of thread lock used from what I've read.

----------


## sublimeone

Bugger, my first ever firearm and it gets recalled within a month.  However this 40% off talk might come in handy!

----------


## tui_man2

Good excuse to get rid of the Remington trigger and up grade really, Timney etc. . . . . .

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Good excuse to get rid of the Remington trigger and up grade really, Sako etc. . . . . .<br />
<br />
Fixed 
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk<br/>

----------


## tui_man2

I just vomited little in my mouth them

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I just vomited little in my mouth them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Cam send you a nude selfy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Munsey

Mines had trigger lightned , ( are they adjustable or machined ? Polished ? ) . Will it need to be done again if sent back ? . Ie sent back with factory setting ?

----------


## Munsey

> Cam send you a nude selfy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same one he sent me I think , can see now why he's called" Vietnam " I guess Asians do have small willies

----------


## R93

> Same one he sent me I think , can see now why he's called" Vietnam " I guess Asians do have small willies


Was it a inny or an outy?  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## scottrods

Spoke to them today. Don't panic.  Its an American cover their ass press release. Basically all they know is that its likely to be excess loctite which would cause the trigger to not function. So if your rifle shoots ok, its going to be ok. However,  they have asked Remington for more info and will put out a notice in all hunting press once they know more.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Colorado

Covering your ass from the lawyers is an American fact of life. Spill hot coffee in your lap and sue the coffee shop. Become a millionaire and move to NZ. Hmmm, maybe this trigger thing is not as bad as I thought. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Uplandstalker

Funny, I currently have 3 700's in the safe(one isn't mine). Two are effect and one is not.

In doing the check for the one not effect, I was given a 20% off promo code for the clothing brand. Had a look and they don't ship out of the USA, so waste of time. I suspect the 40% some of you are talking about is for the same site that doesn't ship to NZ.

Anyway, once the trigger has been disassembled polished and put back together, the loctite issue pretty much goes away.

The more interesting thing is the rifle that is not effected(according to there site) had an issue with a "hang fire" on first firing. it release about 5 seconds after pulling the trigger. This was brand new at this stage. Took the stock off and scrubbed the factory grease and shit out. No problems after that. Again have had a smith strip and polish it since.

----------


## rem 308

I took my trigger out when I brought are new one and put in the old 700 trigger.

----------


## cambo

More from Remington.....


When visiting Remington Recall to check the status of your Remington Model 700 or Model Seven rifle, *do not complete the contact form if you are outside of the United States*. 
Further instructions will be provided to handle the return if your rifle is affected by this voluntary recall.

----------


## Rushy

> More from Remington.....
> 
> 
> When visiting Remington Recall to check the status of your Remington Model 700 or Model Seven rifle, *do not complete the contact form if you are outside of the United States*. 
> Further instructions will be provided to handle the return if your rifle is affected by this voluntary recall.


I couldn't see anything about not completing the form if you are outside the USA. The form country drop,down box includes New Zealand.

----------


## Dundee

I was told its a load of shit unless you are from the States. All about public liability. Apparently the media got hold of some twat that had an accidental discharge before Remington new anything about it. Remington will be releasing a statement at the end of the week.

----------


## cambo

> I couldn't see anything about not completing the form if you are outside the USA. The form country drop,down box includes New Zealand.



That quote was from Remington on their Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/remingtonarmscompany?fref=ts

Outdoor Brands NZ Ltd (NZ's Remington distributor) will be providing further information when they get it.

----------


## Rushy

I can't see that Cambo. I am not on that booky face thing.

----------


## cambo

No worries rushy  :Wink: 
When I get more info, that relates to us here, I'll post it up.

----------


## Rushy

> No worries rushy 
> When I get more info, that relates to us here, I'll post it up.


I appreciate that Cambo, thanks.

----------


## ScottEdvin12

I personally like Remington especially the Remington 700. It is a good rifle. I prefer  7mm Rem Ultra Mag because it is best for taregt shooting and also for hunting. But these rifles need regular cleaning after shooting.

----------


## cambo

Latest form Remington.....
http://xmprecall.remington.com/pdfs/...all-notice.pdf


Looks like they are sending out new triggers. No word on how to get them though. 
Outdoor Brands are remaining very quiet, even to the point of removing their Facebook page.

Outdoor Brands 09 582 0818

----------


## hunter308

Would be just as easy to buy a timney trigger and be done with it

----------


## Maca49

Toby I can see a poo70 on its way via the forum server just as a warning shot! :Sad:

----------


## Toby

Huh?

----------


## gadgetman

> Huh?


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...24/#post236249

----------


## hunter308

> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...24/#post236249


Now you just went and got @Toby in trouble GM, actually it reminds me of my old comments regarding remington rifles and the 270 and what do I have now? a remington and it is a 270 and you know what there is nothing wrong with them but in saying that the only decent centerfire I have ever had before getting the remington was a marlin  :Grin:

----------


## cambo

Message from Gunworks regarding the Remington recall......

We are the South Island agents for the REMINGTON RECALL

See if your Model 700™ or Model Seven™ Rifle is affected Remington Recall

You must then type in your rifle serial number, you will then be asked what country you are in, select New Zealand, this will then refer you to the New Zealand Remington Recall website. Remington NZ will then send you a PDF form to fill out and they will contact you when your trigger replacement is available

If you are in the South Island you will then be referred to us, however
you must do this process first.


Note : If your trigger has this mark (as per the picture) on the bolt release then your trigger has already been replaced

----------


## Dundee

> Message from Gunworks regarding the Remington recall......
> 
> We are the South Island agents for the REMINGTON RECALL
> 
> See if your Model 700™ or Model Seven™ Rifle is affected Remington Recall
> 
> You must then type in your rifle serial number, you will then be asked what country you are in, select New Zealand, this will then refer you to the New Zealand Remington Recall website. Remington NZ will then send you a PDF form to fill out and they will contact you when your trigger replacement is available
> 
> If you are in the South Island you will then be referred to us, however
> ...


Thanks @cambo I have received no notification from Remy after following all instructions. But are happy with my rifle and seen a nick in the area you mentioned so that will do me. :Have A Nice Day:   Wasn't quite centre but I'm not complaining. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## hunter308

My one does not have that dot punch mark so my trigger has not been replaced, it has not given me any trouble in the 100 rounds I have put through it so far so I might just keep using it till I can upgrade the trigger to a timney one.

----------


## Dundee

I don't think mine has been replaced either @hunter308 but I'm frigged if I know how I could of managed that nick in the bolt release.

----------


## Rushy

> Who is the Nth Island agent?


I have been wondering that myself.  I have had no further contact since the initial email response from the international site.

----------


## Dawg

Just found out mine is part of the recall which is a piss off, emailed the NZ distributor with no reply as i have no idea who the north island agent is. Seen gun works suppressor deal and am wondering if they would be able to do mine, as i like the look of there Duralium suppressor??! Any might just put a Timney in if it takes to long to sort its self out. I have probably put 200 rnds through it without fault, so not sure what the problem is

----------


## Rushy

I have never experienced a problem with mine either Dawg. I am happy to just wait for the next move by Remington and use it in the men time if it is the right choice rifle for the day.

----------


## Dawg

Fair enough Rushy i might do the same! Although i bet Timney are enjoying the extra demand from everyone else!! Tempting...

----------


## Dundee

I never got a response from the yanks either after filling in the forms

----------


## hunter308

> I never got a response from the yanks either after filling in the forms


I didn't either, but like I said my trigger has given me no issues so far but I will be saving for a timney trigger to replace the factory one at some stage but not straight away.

----------


## geezejonesy

While I was in Adilade I went to the gun shop here   I picked up this trigger to put in my 700  the guy claims its better than a timney    its a BASIX 
from www. Riflebasix.com 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## geezejonesy

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

Rifle basics are good triggers... As are timneys.. To say one is better than the other is like the Holden salesman telling you Fords arnt as good as the cars he has for sale. Tomarrrto, tomaaaaaaato...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spanners

> Rifle basics are good triggers... As are timneys.. To say one is better than the other is like the Holden salesman telling you Fords arnt as good as the cars he has for sale. Tomarrrto, tomaaaaaaato...


Edit: $260????

----------


## Matt2308

Have a Rifle Basix in one of my custom rifles, very nice and crisp trigger!

----------


## cambo

Breaking news in the US.....

BREAKING: Remington Agrees to Replace Triggers in ALL Model 700 Rifles - The Truth About Guns

----------


## cambo

This now is to cover ALL 700's made since 1962.
Need to wait and see what the info from Outdoor Brands will be on this now.

----------


## cambo

Media release from Remington.....
Remington Correction of CNBC Reporting

Looks like they are calling it a voluntary trigger replacement not a recall

----------


## 2gnscib

The USA is a funny place. I got my 700 done the other month, happy for it to happen. This thought might be the whole USA "we sue you" mentality. Not an easy decision though, but how many people will actually do it if their rifle is say 10yrs old and keeps bowling over deer? Why bother on those?

----------


## Willie

> Bugger mines affected too.  Mine must be immune as have fired over 100 rounds through without fail.Surely that would of got rid of any excess lub.


I have put a couple of hundred through mine and no issues that i can see, i pull the trigger it goes bang. It is always pointing in the right direction and nothing in the breach to go bang until i know i am going to fire. I did like the idea of 40% off though but i was looking for a new rifle to get that on, any ideas about that?

----------


## Willie

> Outdoor Brands NZ Ltd are the Remington distributor here. 09 582 0818 is their contact number.
> Worth contacting them if anyone's rifle is in the affected range


My strongest advice is give the guys a call. Just off the phone to Chris, decent fella, and he pointed me in the right direction. Apparently this has been going on since April, news to me!
Based on a very sensible decision I will not be sending my rifle back  :Thumbsup:  That had nothing what so ever to do with the discussion I may or may not have had  :ORLY: 

Cheers to those guys.

You tube is great for information!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa0cNr2_fSE

Might pay to have a wee look and make your mind up

----------


## Met4lboy

Thanks Willie Im gonna give him a call.

I was planing to go for a walk today then saw this. Remington 700 is my first and only gun at the moment.  :Sad: 

Deersies will live for another day haha  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willie

> Thanks Willie Im gonna give him a call.
> 
> I was planing to go for a walk today then saw this. Remington 700 is my first and only gun at the moment. 
> 
> Deersies will live for another day haha


Nah mate give him a call and seriously go for a walk with the gun! We don't walk around NZ with the damn thing loaded just relying on the safety catch like the yanks do. Also lovely weather today. Hell try a test fire without a pill in it and see if it happens, if it does then get it sorted otherwise I wouldn't be worrying about it. Mind you all to their own really.

----------

